# Weedeater fuel filter



## Thriell (May 30, 2005)

I have a Weedeater trimmer that I'm pretty sure needs to have the fuel filter changed. Just to show my level of ignorance, I'm going to ask *HOW*?

I know the fuel filter is in the gas tank. I know that it has to be removed through the filler hole. What I don't understand is how am I supposed to get the filter out through that hole. With the fuel line attached to the back end of it, it's not possible to convince the thing to simply fall through the hole on its own, so what's the secret?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Hehe...

The secret is to buy a long piece of fuel line and use a pair of extra long hemostats (surgical clamp) or needle nose pliers. What you do is take the piece of fuel line and cut the end off at an angle. Then carefully feed the fuel line into the tank and use the hemostats or pliers to pull the fuel line back out of the tank. Now cut the fuel line off square and attach your new fuel filter. After the filter is attached, pull the fuel line and filter back into the tank so that the filter lays flat on the bottom of the tank. Now you just have to trim the fuel line and attach it to the carb.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Thriell (May 30, 2005)

bbnissan said:


> Hehe...
> 
> The secret is to buy a long piece of fuel line and use a pair of extra long hemostats (surgical clamp) or needle nose pliers. What you do is take the piece of fuel line and cut the end off at an angle. Then carefully feed the fuel line into the tank and use the hemostats or pliers to pull the fuel line back out of the tank. Now cut the fuel line off square and attach your new fuel filter. After the filter is attached, pull the fuel line and filter back into the tank so that the filter lays flat on the bottom of the tank. Now you just have to trim the fuel line and attach it to the carb.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 Thanks. That'll come in handy when/if I am able to find a replacement fuel filter.

You guessed it, I'm having a new problem.

First off, I live five miles outside of "town". "Town" has a population of less than 1,000 people. Needless to say, there ain't much around here. With that in mind...

I went to the hardware store today looking for a fuel filter. The guy said they didn't have any, and that I should check Wal-Mart. (How a town this small rates a Wal-Mart Super Center is beyond me, but what the heck...) Anyway, I get to Wally World and they've got WeedEaters, WeedEater Line, Replacement spools, Air Filters, and 2-cycle engine oil coming out of the woodwork, but only one gas filter. I don't mean one type of gas filter - I mean *ONE* gas filter . . . and it's the wrong one.

So, I did the next best thing. I checked online. I found weedeater gas filters for anywhere from $2.10 to $2.40 . . . with as much as $8.50 in shipping fees. That ain't gonna happen.

It is now Thursday afternoon and, unless someone can explain why I shouldn't do this, on Sunday morning, I'm going to put a sponge-type filter on the gas can I keep filled with the weedeater's mixture, then I'm going to cut the stupid filter out of the tank and run the blasted thing *WITHOUT* one!


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

It needs to be replaced because even the smallest specs of dirt will cause a two cycle carb to run rough. I'm sure that if you ask around here on the board (maybe even start a new thread) someone might be willing to send you a fuel filter through the mail. The filter is going to cost about $4 or so, and it should cost less than $1 to ship it via regular mail.


----------



## Thriell (May 30, 2005)

Okay. How's this:

About 35 miles from me is a place that sells parts for and services small engines. This guy is good. I walked in one time and put a pulley on the counter and he was able to tell me which pulley it was and what it was off of. I'm sure he can get what I need; I just don't want to drive all the way down there.

Failing that...

My mother's "mower guy" *MIGHT* be able to get a fuel filter for this thing. Trouble is, he is 40 miles away and charges $25 for a service call.

Failing that...

The guy who sold me this thing can have it back!


----------



## ed4733 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Fuel Filter*

Since you have connection to the internet, you might want to try sears.com and order the parts online. I priced my filter and fuel line there and the total price for everything was about $9.75. That does not include shipping. Good luck.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

$9.75 for a filter?????? Man, that's a little steep. You can get a fuel filter for about $4 and Tygon fuel line by the foot for about $1/foot.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can get the following at sears.com parts that will work. The fuel line kit has about a foot of both sized lines and the filter will work in just about any small 2-cycle engine.

Item - Part Number - Cost
Fuel line kit - 530069599 - $2.92
Fuel filter - 530095646 - $2.29
Total $5.21


----------



## Thriell (May 30, 2005)

hankster said:


> You can get the following at sears.com parts that will work. The fuel line kit has about a foot of both sized lines and the filter will work in just about any small 2-cycle engine.
> 
> Item - Part Number - Cost
> Fuel line kit - 530069599 - $2.92
> ...


 I appreciate your research. thank you.

I did a little checking of my own just now and discovered that Sears wants $5.99 shipping on all orders less than $15. This means that, for the two items you listed, I'd end up paying more in shipping fees than I would buying the parts!

The reason I find that so unreasonable is because I know for a fact that the same two items could be dropped into a padded envelope and mailed anywhere in the country for $0.49. If someone has to make a profit on the parts, that's fine. But if they have to make ANOTHER profit in shipping, then that's just plain greedy!


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Thriell said:


> I appreciate your research. thank you.
> 
> I did a little checking of my own just now and discovered that Sears wants $5.99 shipping on all orders less than $15. This means that, for the two items you listed, I'd end up paying more in shipping fees than I would buying the parts!
> 
> The reason I find that so unreasonable is because I know for a fact that the same two items could be dropped into a padded envelope and mailed anywhere in the country for $0.49. If someone has to make a profit on the parts, that's fine. But if they have to make ANOTHER profit in shipping, then that's just plain greedy!


 

still cheaper than a new trimmer


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There is more to the cost of shipping an item then just dropping a few items in an envelope. Someone has to process the order, someone has to pick the parts, the labels need to be printed/processed and it has to be packed and scheduled for pickup. Then records have to be kept for who know how many years to make sure it is available in case there are any questions. Oh yeah, let's not forget that the if you use a credit card that they will take thier 3% plus 30 cents or so to process the CC.

Sorry, I don't think that is an unresonable fee. I also sell things on-line and my minimum charge is $3.00 and I figure I'm luckly if I break even at that cost.... and I don't have nearly the overhead that Sears has.


----------



## Thriell (May 30, 2005)

*Full Circle*

Okay, I've got the parts I need. This thread has now come full circle.

In the first post, I asked how one is supposed to get the OLD fuel filter OUT of the gas tank. In response, I was given a set of detailed instructions on how to get the NEW filter INTO the tank. That'll help in a little while, but, frankly, it doesn't answer my question and, therefore, doesn't help me *NOW*.

Here's what I've figured out:

The fuel filter is close enough to the same diameter as the filler hole that it is impossible to reach in with a tool, grab it, and pull it out. The opening won't permit the filter and a pair of needlenose pliers to pass through at the same time.

If one turns the weedeater upside down and gives it a shake, the filter should eventually, in theory, fall close enough to the opening that a pair of needle nose pliers should be able to grasp the very edge of the filter and pull it out the hole. Eventually. In theory. This process, however, requires that the weedeater be held above eye-level so that one can see inside the hole in question. 

I was just standing out in my front yard holding my weedeater over my head and shaking it. The only thing I managed to do is get the last drop of gasoline to spill out of the tank and into my mouth.

After throwing the stupid thing as far as I could, I came in the house to ask *AGAIN* how to get the *OLD* fuel filter *OUT* of the tank.

I have spent more time screwing around with this fuel filter than I have spent USING the weedeater SINCE I GOT IT LAST SUMMER.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you can't get it out by shaking it then just remove the fuel line from the carb and pull the line into the tank and then you should then be able to grab the line and pull the filter out. To help fish out fuel lines/filters from tanks I made a "hook" from a stiff piece of wire that will allow me to fish around inside the tank to hook the line so I can grab it through the filler.


----------



## Thriell (May 30, 2005)

This thing was designed by an *IDIOT*! If I had designed something that had a fuel filter inside the gas tank, I would have made a way to remove the top half of the gas tank so as to make it possible to both reach inside the tank and see what you're doing at the same time. Of course, if I had designed anything with a fuel filter, I would not have been *-=*(STUPID)*=-* enough to put the filter _INSIDE_ the gas tank to begin with. I see no reason why an INLINE filter between the tank and the carb. wouldn't work.

For the record, I have rheumatiod arthritis and my hands are rather disfigured. Small, intricate work is not something I can do well any more. However, even before the arthritis, I would have ranked "Engine Repair - small or otherwise" on my list of favorite things to do somewhere below "Get A Root Canal", "Clean the Catbox", and "Stick A Red-Hot Poker In My Eye". The fact that it's listed on a website called "*Hobby* talk" makes me think there are a lot of people in the world who should seek professional help.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

wow, calm down... sure they are a pain... but to put it straight, you say that this is a weedeater brand weeder.... they are throwaways.... 60 to 70 bucks a pop new... if you are doing this while the tanks on the weeder, then it will be harder. cut the fuel line inside the tank off, the filter and the rest will fall out, then you can replace the line, by feeding it through the hole through the filler... then attach the filter and fish it into the tank. lightly oil it with 2 cycle oil and it may help with getting it through the hole. either that or sell it to someone who can fix it, and buy a new weadeater brand weeder, they are fairly cheap.


----------



## Thriell (May 30, 2005)

bugman said:


> wow, calm down... sure they are a pain... but to put it straight, you say that this is a weedeater brand weeder.... they are throwaways.... 60 to 70 bucks a pop new...


 
You have *GOT* to be kidding me! In earlier posts from this thread, I have complained about not wanting to pay our "mower guy" $35 to come out here to work on it. I've complained about not wanting to drive the 40 miles to a "real" store and get the parts. I've complaned that I didn't want to spend $6 to ship $5 worth of products. Still you don't get it. Let's try this:

I have rheumatoid arthritis. I am on disability. My income is about 1/2 what it was when I was able to work. Sixty or Seventy dollars is two week's worth of medication. I can't afford to "throw away" that much money. That's why I'm working on this God forsaken thing myself instead of paying some masochist to do it for me.

Tell ya what. Next time you find yourself with $60 to $70 you can afford to "throw away", let me know. You can "throw it away" in my paypal account.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you can get you good cheap electric trimmer for about 30 bucks @ your local wally world


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah..... you could get a electric, but don't get angry, i didn't read the first posts ok! what i simply said, sell it and the parts to fix it, for the same or a little more then you paid for it, and if you can't or can, save money up to buy a new one..... but these are really throw away trimmers, they run for a good couple years, wear out, and they are not worth having fixed... unless its something simple... replacing the fuel lines are not hard, if you can't do it... get a friend or something that knows a little to do it.


----------

